# What fighter has the worst stand-up?



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

What MMA fighter has the worst stand up that you have seen. 

For me I though about his when I was watching Pride Shockwave 2004 last night and Giant Silva has terrible striking. 

So i'd have to go with 

Giant Silva and Matt Hughes, maybe Mike Nickels too.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Marcio "Pe De Pano" Cruz and Mike Nickels were the names that came to mind immediatly.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

matt hamil, mike nikels


----------



## Mr. Mayhem (May 6, 2007)

No that big huge overweight guy Zula who gets his ass kicked by ever opponent


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

I would say that one dude form this seasons TUF. He had just begun to learn to effectively kick, although he lacked more than an amateur and he was always getting yelled at by Jens for not being able to correctly train with the medicine ball. anyone know who im talkin about?


----------



## GSP94 (Apr 9, 2007)

UnseenKing said:


> I would say that one dude form this seasons TUF. He had just begun to learn to effectively kick, although he lacked more than an amateur and he was always getting yelled at by Jens for not being able to correctly train with the medicine ball. anyone know who im talkin about?


i thnk his name was something like weems


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

I think Matt Hughes hands are very underrated. He's by far not the best though. I do agree that Matt Hammil and Mike Nickels have bad standup with Nickels being the worst. I think Hammil will improve a lot though. I think he will be a force to be reckoned with but not within this year. Is he still training with Tito or what?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll name someone who hasn't be mentioned yet: Dan Severn.

Seriously, Severn's standup has always been laughably pathetic.

Also, people need to stop besmirching the good name of Giant Silva.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Damone said:


> I'll name someone who hasn't be mentioned yet: Dan Severn.
> 
> Seriously, Severn's standup has always been laughably pathetic.
> 
> Also, people need to stop besmirching the good name of Giant Silva.


Damnit you beat me to it. I was gonna say Severn and Hamil. I dont know if Dans were the worst but they did suck.

I dont think Matt Hughes should be mentioned as the worst. His stand up isnt good but theres alot of people who have worse.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Damone said:


> I'll name someone who hasn't be mentioned yet: Dan Severn.
> 
> Seriously, Severn's standup has always been laughably pathetic.
> 
> Also, people need to stop besmirching the good name of Giant Silva.


A William Regan quote on an MMA forum. 

Now I've seen everything.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Rickson Gracie, hell any Gracie.


----------



## Mr. Mayhem (May 6, 2007)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> Rickson Gracie, hell any Gracie.



Ya but when Royce use to get people to the ground you knew you were done right away


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah, but I don't think they could punch their way out of a group of 5 yr old midget girls...


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Mr. Mayhem said:


> Ya but when Royce use to get people to the ground you knew you were done right away


Right

*cough*







*cough*


----------



## Mr. Mayhem (May 6, 2007)

js9234 said:


> Yeah, but I don't think they could punch their way out of a group of 5 yr old midget girls...


No all they really had going for them was submissions


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

^^Royce still has laughably bad standup. 

Renzo's standup, while not being great, smokes any of the Gracie's (Though that's not saying much). Geez, Renzo's the only Gracie I actually like. The rest of them are freakin' assholes.


----------



## Mr. Mayhem (May 6, 2007)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> Right
> 
> *cough*
> 
> ...



That fight was a joke, he was already washed up


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Mr. Mayhem said:


> That fight was a joke, he was already washed up


Exactly, this fight was put together by Dana White to make Matt Hughes out to be this Greatest Champion of all times bullsh!t. I wanted Royce to win this fight but he's kind of out dated. It isn't that hard to beat 40 year old gracie anymore. It really was pointless and didn't really do anything for Matt Hughes.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> Right
> 
> *cough*
> 
> ...


Notice he said USED to get people to the ground and they knew they were done


----------



## JudgeSmails (May 17, 2007)

Jake O'brian has the worst standup. this guy is such a joke. i would love for him to blow his knee out and never fight again.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

It wouldn't have gone any different in the '90's


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Is Hughes the smallest person he's fought? I don't think Royce isn't washed up exactly. They just need to stop trying to prove the point that submissions are the only thing you need to win a fight and stop being one dimensional. I used to love watching Royce fight IN THE MID 90's when no one used submissions really. He didn't adapt to the changing times... It's MMA, not Gracie Jiu Jitsu only


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

Big Nog was pretty bad, but he has improved a lot.
Royce is probably one of the worst stikers for a fighter with a big reputation i've ever seen, Rickson isnt much better, but he is.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> Right
> 
> *cough*
> 
> ...


haha what a bastard!

I'd have to say Nakamura


----------



## Mr. Mayhem (May 6, 2007)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> It wouldn't have gone any different in the '90's


Ya it would have Hughes would have lost


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think Royce was at his peak skill wise in the Hughes fight.

His standup was the best its ever been along with his wrestling even though they both sucked.

And in the '90s Hughes could have picked Royce apart on the feet.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

No he wouldn't have. Royce would still get his brains bashed in.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

theres a lot of them worst than royce.. esp jiu jitsu guys.. royce can strike but in my opinion cannot knock any opponent down.. and also royce has strong legs.. which is good for Kicks..remember when he fought matt, hes strikes are not that ba at all.


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

capt_america said:


> theres a lot of them worst than royce.. esp jiu jitsu guys.. royce can strike but in my opinion cannot knock any opponent down.. and also royce has strong legs.. which is good for Kicks..remember when he fought matt, hes strikes are not that ba at all.


Yes they are, very, very bad.


----------



## frankinaug (Jul 12, 2006)

Royce Gracie, Matt Hamill are terrible strikers in my eyes.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Yea, Matt Hammill is real bad. Hughes isn't very good but he has improved a lot IMO


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I still have to say that Giant Silva has some of the worst stand-up. I'm sorry but it's really laughable

YouTube - Pride Bushido 10 - Giant Silva vs Ikuhisa Minowa


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Anyone seen Nakamura v Wandy
pretty bad

Raw Judo and Jits have pretty bad standup

SOME!!!


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

TheJame said:


> A William Regan quote on an MMA forum.
> 
> Now I've seen everything.


 You just besmirched the name of William Regal.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> Rickson Gracie, hell any Gracie.


I agree, I have much respect for the Gracies but I think the word "stand-up" does not exist in their vocabulary. Dan Severn's stand-up or ther lack of was pretty bad as well.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Damone said:


> I'll name someone who hasn't be mentioned yet: Dan Severn.
> 
> Seriously, Severn's standup has always been laughably pathetic.
> 
> Also, people need to stop besmirching the good name of Giant Silva.


Man i forgot about Severn, Horrible!


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Rulon Gardner had some pretty shitty standup


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Gardner really did have some horrid standup, as did Yoshida. This made their Shockwave 2004 fight unbearable. The shit was basically all standup. Disgustingly awful.


----------



## FizzKick (Oct 12, 2006)

Anyone mentioning Nakamura's name is just way off. It's never been his strong point but after seeing how well he stood with Shogun even out striking him it's clear he certainly doesnt deserve to be mentioned here. I'd say Tito Ortiz has a worse striking game than Nakamura.

Royce was the first name that came to my mind....just throwing a punch he looks completely out of his element, if the Gracie's don't want to be extinct they need to sort that out.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Nak's standup is semi-decent. Shogun's standup (Besides kicks) is not very good. Shogun's bread and butter is his ground game.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

josh haynes


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

1. Giant Silva
2. Royce Gracie
3. Matt Hamill
4. Bob Sapp after he gets tired he throws punches like a little girl.


----------



## FightNight (May 10, 2007)

Mike Nickels


----------

